# Good Old Omega Id



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Inherited these from my father-in-law (he never could walk past a junk shop!) I know very little about them and wondered if you could add any info?

Please excuse the bad photography........ so bad I didn't include photo's off the case! There's several numbers scratched on the inside but I'll need a loupe (and better photo's) to convey these.

The larger (33mm) has a 265 calibre movement with 15 jewels and a Dennison case.

The smaller (29mm) is marked OXG which I think may be for the US market and that's almost certainly where it was bought. 17 jewels and a Acier Staybrite case.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

If I am reading the serials correctly, the 265 movement looks like it might be right around 1951. The smaller one looks like it is in the 1939-1943 range.

Later,

William


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

William_Wilson said:


> If I am reading the serials correctly, the 265 movement looks like it might be right around 1951. The smaller one looks like it is in the 1939-1943 range.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Hi William.

You know I think your bang on! Brilliant. Thanks.

I've just been looking (still finding my way around here) at the pinned post at the top. And your dates look just right.

numbers are 9,787354 and 13,139815.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

What's the copper coloured matarial? Is it in fact copper? Is this typical for Omega or common among makes?

Sorry for all the questions ........ opening a watch up is very new to me!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i think they are copper plated

*yup 

http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/rgold/rgold.html


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Great link Pugster. Thanks. More than answers my questions. Interesting stuff too 



> Take a look inside most Omega watches which are more than about 5 years old, and the characteristic beautiful copper colored movement is instantly recognizable as "Omega".


----------

